# What size rotary cutter do you run with your 2N/9N??



## smokedragon

I run a 5 foot agri cutter (63" wide on the outside) with my 47 2N in first gear. I can cut stuff as high as the hood with no problem. Many people have told me I am working my tractor too hard. A friend of mine has a 35 HP diesel tractor and said 5 foot is all he can run.

What size are you guys running?

Anyone running finish mowers too?

Thanks.


----------



## Halifax

My neighbors uses a 6' on his 9n. Ive got a 5' for my 28 hp diesel off brand tractor. I dont have any problem cutting tall stuff.


----------



## DK35vince

My brother runs a 5' on his 8N.
I run a 6' brush mower and a 7' rear finish mower on my 34 HP (28 PTO HP) diesel and it handles them fine


----------



## Halifax

Not sure if its hear say, wives tale or what, but have been told 5 pto hp per foot of mower. Seems to work out.


----------



## smokedragon

I have heard that number quoted too, but I have also heard that finish mowers tend to need more HP than brush cutters. I think it also depends on how tall, how thick, and what you are cutting.

My tractor handles the five just fine, but I would be curious to see one running a six footer.


----------



## Fredneck

i run a 5' king kutter finish mower on my 2N. i have an old 5' howse brush hog, but i won't try to run it on the 2N, as it picks the nose of the tractor off the ground when u try to raise it


----------



## smokedragon

Just do what I did.......I welded a 1" bolt to the front bumper and put 2 50lb weights on that. 100 lbs plus the brush guard keep the front end where it should be on the 2N.

It also makes loading it with the bush hog attached a LOT safer


----------



## Fredneck

that would work, but it's easier to just hook it up to the WD45 instead


----------



## smokedragon

Well your solution doesn't work cause I only have one tractor (for now) gethome

Here is a picture of said weights.


----------



## Fredneck

... and i could say your solution doesn't work because i don't have a bumper 

in addition to the weight issue, i still wouldn't run the brush hog on the 2N, i just don't think it has the power for the job. the allis has more power, not to mention live hydraulics and a hand clutch, which imo are HUGE advantages.

for me, the 2N is my lawnmower, and i rarely do anything else with it.


----------



## chevroman3

*Bush hog on 2N/9N*

I have a 41 9N and I've been using a 5 foot bush hog on it for years.Never hurt it.The 9N only has 3 speeds too. I also have a John Deere 4200 and it handles the 5 foot well too.


----------



## chevroman3

smokedragon,glad to see that someone beside me knows that 9N's were all gray.


----------



## smokedragon

chevroman3 said:


> smokedragon,glad to see that someone beside me knows that 9N's were all gray.


It was the 8N colors when I bought it......did some reading and decided to go back original. It is a working tractor for me, so I just used wire brushes and rustoleum paint. It isn't a showroom paintjob, cut it will stop any rust.

I bought a gray and white seat cover at Steiner (with my new radiator hoses and thermostat), and installed a temp gage this past week. Love it.

I agree with Fredneck that I would love to have live hydraulics, but it does a good job for what I need.


----------

